# Best Clay Backgound?



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I was just thinking about building a new vivarium and thought I would try a clay background for the first time. I know you can use kitty litter to make the background but what is the best kind to do so. And are there any other ways to make a clay background other thatn kitty litter? Any tips would also be much appreciated. Thanx


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

I have made three so far and every time I used Dr. Elsey's Kitty Litter and Coco Fiber Bedding. 

I'm not sure that I ever mixed enough soil with it, but I believe that it is roughly 3 parts litter for 1 part coco fiber. Add water gradually and once it's the consistency of... um I guess Playdough, just slap it right on the back of you tank. You can put accents like logs and cork bark w/o even siliconing them on beforehand if they are light enough.

They turn out pretty nice and are really quick and easy, but since mine all turned out kinda gray it's more of an acquired taster I guess. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Got a thread for you. Disregard the first recipe in favor of the recipe I list towards the end of the thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60340-my-first-clay-backgrounds.html


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Wal Mart Special kitty 100% clay was $3.00 for big bag. It comes in red color bag. Its the only pure clay litter w 0 additives I could find. Worked good for me. I mixed mine like I cook - a pinch of this a pinch of that until I like the consistency. I am guessing mine was 65% clay and bal was coco fiber and peat. To keep weight down, I use with GS foam. I also use foam along bottom and build clay above to protect from any water wicking. 

I would read different ways people build. There isnt one best way to do this - also the fun of learning.

Enjoy


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

After several frustrating attempts, I quit using kitty litter. Kitty litter isn't simple clay. I have found that it is heated to a point where it sometimes just begins to take on ceramic characteristics. Otherwise it would turn to mud in the litter box. However, the degree of firing is not consistent. If you soak it in water for 24 hours and there are still hard particles, then they simply won't rehydrate no matter how long you soak it.

What I do now is go to a drilling supply store and buy bentonite drilling mud. It's essentially pure bentonite powder. Just make sure you get pure bentonite because some drilling mud products include polymers to thicken the mix. It's a little more expensive than cheap kitty litter, but it is so easy to work with that I find it worth the cost. I also use Redart clay in powder form. This way, I can blend all the ingredients as a relatively dry mix and then add water.

Pumilo's thread covers the recipe and steps.


Unclerucus24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was just thinking about building a new vivarium and thought I would try a clay background for the first time. I know you can use kitty litter to make the background but what is the best kind to do so. And are there any other ways to make a clay background other thatn kitty litter? Any tips would also be much appreciated. Thanx


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention. You don't want to use all bentonite clay. It is the type of clay that shrinks when it dries and swells when it gets wet. Redart clay is called kaolinite clay and it doesn't shrink or swell. However, bentonite has more calcium. 

On Pumilo's thread, people mention combining clay with other background materials. I do this as well to give the clay some support and vary the background. I mostly glue pieces of cork bark to the back and fill in with clay. But, that's just a personal preference.

If you have a water feature, avoid having the water splash onto the clay. It erodes the clay, saturates it, and can make a mess. A clay background can be used as a drip wall, however. Just start with a very low flow so the clay doesn't erode. After a few days a biofilm will coat the clay and over time you can increase the flow rate. I seed the clay with moss and liverworts. Once it starts, they will grow like crazy if the clay remains damp.


----------

